# A big HELLO to everyone!



## Summer (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say a big HELLO to everyone here!

I absolutely love this board. I have learned a lot by reading the many informative posts that are posted on this forum.


----------



## user2 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Summer and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Summer.


----------



## Summer (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Summer!! I hope you continue to learn more (as I myself do everyday!!) Enjoy the forums!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey Summer and welcome to the boards!


----------

